# Unboxing Tadpoles, my latest video



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

So I have one more new frog video. This time it's a shipment of tadpoles I just received in the mail today.
So you wonder, how do you ship tadpoles? Watch this video to see how the experts do it. Plus a quick look at my tadpole set up.


Unboxing of Fine Spot Leucomelas TADPOLES in HD 







Steve


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the video. I was just debating about ordering some tadpoles


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Unboxing new frogs is always an exciting time.


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

I've always wondered how they shipped tadpoles. Now I know


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Pill vials or med bottles work well too. 1/2 water, 1/2 air.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Soldier17 said:


> Thanks for sharing the video. I was just debating about ordering some tadpoles


I have tons of tadpoles here, but this was the first time I got some in the mail.
SO it was pretty exciting. 

Steve


----------



## usctom (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice video. Makes me feel much more comfortable order TADS from them. Those Jordon breather bags would defiantly be a nice addition to shipping. I have used them to ship shrimp to coral.


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice video's Steve! What do you use to shoot your videos?


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

asunderco said:


> Nice video's Steve! What do you use to shoot your videos?


Funny I just answered that in my other video post. But I use a Panasonic FullHD camera (Record in 1920x1080 - 60fps) and then edit in Coral VideoStudio X5 Pro. It's super easy and I think most people could figure it out pretty quickly!!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## DartFrogConnection (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you for the support. We had a very exciting first week of our opening. Enjoy the tadpoles. Send us updates and post on facebook at www.facebook.com/frogconnection


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

pdfCrazy said:


> Pill vials or med bottles work well too. 1/2 water, 1/2 air.


Great idea

Those were nicely packed. I've never had tads shipped, only pick up. Seeing them definitely makes it seem like a viable option. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> Pill vials or med bottles work well too. 1/2 water, 1/2 air.


I didn't think Pill vials where air tight. I must experiment!

Steve


----------

